# Stargazer tyre pressures



## 98635 (Apr 12, 2006)

I have 2001 Autocruise Stargazer 1.9 TD with Falken tyres. 195 70R 15C. I am confused about tyre pressure as those shown on the van door are 43psi front and rear which seem to me and the local tyre shop to be very low,they are saying 58psi all round. Has anybody had any experience of this. I have spoken to Autocruise and they say 58psi. even though the Peugeot handbook for the Boxer say 44psi.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

hi
THe 48psi seems very low for that great big thing of yours mate,

My wentworth is 58 front 65 rear

Phill


----------

